# Anyone ever try the PoWer PCT Program???



## Magical

Ive been on for awhile. 5-1/2 months of 1450mg nandrolone, 500-750mg test kick started with tbol. This was supposed to be a blast, so Ive been cruising on 250mg test ever since. Ive been cruising for about 1-1/2 months. Well, certain situations arose and now I need an exit strategy. Ive consulted with one of the best who recommended the PoWer PCT Program to me.  Heres the protocol:

8 Shots HcG 2500iu, E2D - (Lasting 16 Days)
Clomid @ 100mg ED for 30 days.(Split 2x daily)
Tamoxifen @ 20mg ED for 45 days.

I will begin this on the 14th of July. Bloods done on 7-3-14.


----------



## losieloos

No not me but you should throw in some aromasin in there


----------



## PillarofBalance

100mg Clomid just seems like overkill. Hell so does the hcg. In for bloods later.


----------



## Magical

losieloos said:


> No not me but you should throw in some aromasin in there



Running stane until the test clears


----------



## Magical

PillarofBalance said:


> 100mg Clomid just seems like overkill. Hell so does the hcg. In for bloods later.



I double checked that article when I saw the HCG protocol. Bout to have some horse nuts


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Scally advises 50mg of climid twice daily. So 50mg in the morning and another 50mg in the evening. Same thing with nova except different dosages for that.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

He recommends:

Clomid:  100/100/50/50
Nolva:  40/40/20/20

Split the doses. 


I've run it. It works.


----------



## j2048b

Yup I'm in just to see how this turns out! Best of luck to u!


----------



## TheLupinator

Timing is just as important as dosages - when is your first HCG shot relative to your last test shot? and when are you starting clomid / nolva relative to the HCG? Lastly HCG is going to have your estrogen through the roof, you should be running an AI straight through the whole protocol.


----------



## Magical

TheLupinator said:


> Timing is just as important as dosages - when is your first HCG shot relative to your last test shot? and when are you starting clomid / nolva relative to the HCG? Lastly HCG is going to have your estrogen through the roof, you should be running an AI straight through the whole protocol.



Im running HCG at 250iu twice weekly now. I will begin the above protocol 14 days after my last Test pin. Clomid and Nolva will begin at the same time as the 2500iu HCG


----------



## Magical

Well Im still alive and kicking. It has been a rough fuking ride. For about 2 weeks I was really down and out, emotionally wrecked. I gave blood last Friday and everything has just returned to normal after that. Sex drive, acne is clearing, energy and strength are back. Im feeling great now. Bad news rolls off my back like it used to instead of lingering and ruining my day. Today is the last day of for taking Clomid. I have 15 days left of Nolva, I will wait a week and then go for bloods. If anyone has ideas for posting bloods let me know. Ive tried several times to post the bloods from my cruise.


----------



## TheLupinator

Magical said:


> Im running HCG at 250iu twice weekly now. I will begin the above protocol 14 days after my last Test pin. Clomid and Nolva will begin at the same time as the 2500iu HCG



The HCG will still have your estrogen through the roof. I'd stick with aromasin. Aroma will also help boost natty test and lowers SHBG which will raise free test. just my advice


----------



## Magical

I guess its time for an update. I got bloods done 2 weeks after I finished the Power PCT plan. Test was in the low 300s. The day after I got my results I went ahead and signed up for TRT through a clinic. Astronomical pricing. I did it anyway to get my name on the vials. Shortly after that I went to a real Dr who put me on 150mg test cyp weekly. Im on forever now with no ragrets (not even one letter)


----------

